# Risotto - I need recipe or help or both...For all you risotto aficionado's....



## LEFSElover (Jun 5, 2008)

Had dinner at a restaurant and it was okay but the risotto was incredible.  I could call and ask the chef but wondered if anyone in here was good enough with risotto to be able to come up with something for me to copy.

It was wild mushroom [don't think I can get that here in LA LA land] bleu cheese and black walnut.  Now the walnuts I can probably get in TJ's and the Stilton or Dolce Bleu there too.  It was so rich and creamy, the texture of the walnuts and shrooms still in tact, would anyone know how to duplicate this.  A recipe or pointing me to one that sounds close would be so helpful.

Thanks a lot folks.......


----------



## Mr Kram (Jun 5, 2008)

you should be able to find wild mushrooms at any high end grocery store (whole foods, gelson's, bristol farms).  have you ever made risotto before?  it's not that difficult, just time comsuming if you do it the right way.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 5, 2008)

Hiya LEFSE! 

I've got to run right now but here's my quick thoughts without actually giving you a recipe.  There are some basic ones on the net.  

I saute some shallots first.  Then I add the risotto and cook until you can tell each grain has absorbed some of the butter/olive oil.  Then proceed.  I'd have to look up a mushroom risotto to see when to add them as I don't think I've ever added mushrooms before.

The key, to me, is to start out with your first addition of liquid being white wine - - at least 1/2 cup, then the rest of the liquid should be a rich stock.  You can make your own and it can be a chicken stock or even a vegetable/mushroom stock.

They key is enough salt (your cheese will add some saltiness so be careful here).  Add your cheese and walnuts at the end.  Toast the walnuts but you would probably do that anyway.  The stock is the key and another key is stir briskly at the end to release the starches.  Don't cook until too dry, which is what I do but I like my risotto a bit more firm than most.  

If you need an actual recipe let me know.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 5, 2008)

Lefse,
I'll pm you some ideas and see what we can come up with.
kades


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 5, 2008)

When you make risotto you need lots of liquid, generally a combination of wine and stock.  Anything else you add is up to you.  Your ingredient list will also dictate when those ingredients are added.

The risotto you mentioned would most likely be prepared by sauteeing the risotto with shallots and onions in butter. Do the shallots and onions first, but don't brown.  The risotto would then be added to the butter and tossed about for a minute.  More than likely, the walnuts would either be added with the shallots (to release their oils, giving more of their flavour to the end product) or with the risotto, for the same reason as adding it earlier.  
Wine would be added after the risotto was sauteed for a moment, till it was all absorbed.  Then, half the stock would be added, and the temperature would be set to a simmer.  After a short time, the liquid will be absorbed, and you add 1/3 of what you have left.  Cook, simmer, stir again till it's absorbed.  Then add the second third of stock.  Cook, simmer, stir again, adding the final third when all the previous liquid is absorbed.  You'll get a feel for how long it takes for the liquid to absorb.  3 minutes before the final stock is completely absorbed, add your cheese and cracked black pepper.  Taste for any necessary salt.  (I'd hold off adding salt till this time because the cheese and the stock could be saltier than you'd guess).

Plate as soon as all is absorbed.  For service, I'd plate and garnish with additional pieces of toasted walnuts and crumbled bleu, sprinkling freshly ground black pepper as well.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr Kram said:


> you should be able to find wild mushrooms at any high end grocery store (whole foods, gelson's, bristol farms).  have you ever made risotto before?  it's not that difficult, just time comsuming if you do it the right way.


Oh I have, several times and even did this one, now that's a feat.  Reading the ingredients alone is enough to make you NOT want to make it, but the reviews were convincing so had to.
I have the rice, got it months ago at TJ's and froze the box until I use it again. To me, rice of that sort can go rancid or something so better safe than sorry.
I know about the way you described Vera, using the method for making sure the liquid is all absorbed before it goes dry. It's sort of like a wooden spoon can be swept through the middle of it and the moisture doesn't return fast so you know it's time for more then. I know to keep the stock hot and close at hand and I know about the white wine or red if using another recipe, too.  I am not sure when to put in the dolce or bleu cheese and I'm thinking it was dolce due to the extreme creaminess of the sauce.  And subtlety, it's so soft and noninvasive in it's flavor and texture, I know that's the wrong word.  Wish I could explain better, but guess I should and will call the chef, he or she may let me in on the recipe.  Fingers crossed.
And thanks to you all..........................{{{{{{{{{{{DC}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Mr Kram (Jun 6, 2008)

here's what i would do.  carmelize some shallots and garlic with olive oil in a pan.  saute the mushrooms with some olive oil, butter and wine ( red or white depending on your preference) in a separate pan.   heat some veggie stock with herbs d' provence and keep at a simmer.

add the aborio to the shallots and garlic and saute until the grains become a little translucent.   add some wine to cover the rice and let simmer until the liquid has reduced.  from then on, add the stock a little at a time letting the liquid reduce until you add more.

when the risotto is almost done, add the mushrooms and stir in a good chunk of butter.  sprinkle a generous portion of cheese and serve hot.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 6, 2008)

Strangely, I missed the part about the mushrooms.    Vera really should go to bed at a reasonable hour.  I'd sauté the mushrooms with the onions and shallots in the beginning.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm wondering why I wake up and sign on here. 
I'm already hungry and thinking about playing with food all day! 
Thanks for the risotto tips.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 6, 2008)

I got pretty much all of it down in my brain now, just need to know, with the dolce, do I put it in at the end, the very end, do I put it in as chunks or freeze it and grate or slice real thin?  I know, stupid question but these ingredients are going to add up and I'd like the end result to be spectacular...


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 6, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> When you make risotto you need lots of liquid, generally a combination of wine and stock. Anything else you add is up to you. Your ingredient list will also dictate when those ingredients are added.
> 
> The risotto you mentioned would most likely be prepared by sauteeing the risotto with shallots and onions in butter. Do the shallots and onions first, but don't brown. The risotto would then be added to the butter and tossed about for a minute. More than likely, the walnuts would either be added with the shallots (to release their oils, giving more of their flavour to the end product) or with the risotto, for the same reason as adding it earlier.
> Wine would be added after the risotto was sauteed for a moment, till it was all absorbed. Then, half the stock would be added, and the temperature would be set to a simmer. After a short time, the liquid will be absorbed, and you add 1/3 of what you have left. Cook, simmer, stir again till it's absorbed. Then add the second third of stock. Cook, simmer, stir again, adding the final third when all the previous liquid is absorbed. You'll get a feel for how long it takes for the liquid to absorb. 3 minutes before the final stock is completely absorbed, add your cheese and cracked black pepper. Taste for any necessary salt. (I'd hold off adding salt till this time because the cheese and the stock could be saltier than you'd guess).
> ...


 
I was going to post my recipe, but Vera beat me to it.  This is spot on.  If you follow it, you should have success.  But remember, like anything else, sometimes you have to have an "almost" before you get it right.

Be sure to use Arborio Rice (other names for it that you might see are Carnaroli and Vialone Nano).  The type of rice is very important to achieving the toothsome/creamy counterplay that makes risotto so appealing.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 6, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Strangely, I missed the part about the mushrooms.  Vera really should go to bed at a reasonable hour. I'd sauté the mushrooms with the onions and shallots in the beginning.


 
Vera, do you ever add some pulverized dried mushrooms to your stock for risotto?  I do that sometimes to help emphasize the mushroom-yness.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 6, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Vera, do you ever add some pulverized dried mushrooms to your stock for risotto? I do that sometimes to help emphasize the mushroom-yness.


 
There is an asian market that has all manner of dried mushrooms. For risotto, I agree, reconstitute them in the stock after grinding them.

I have to admit, butternut squash is my absolute favourite risotto. I cannot get enough of that..I'll even eat it cold, standing in front of the fridge.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd be interested in some of you risotto lovers to read that link I put.  Curious what your take on it is.  I found it to be so complicated, so many ingredients and he was strict on how you made his risotto or just don't do it at all.

With the dried mushrooms, I have Surfas and have bought a large bag of dried shihtake [sp?] and it's all used now.
I'll go and check out their stuff [if time] on Sunday.  when steeping, you have to drain on fine mesh correct otherwise the grittiness of whatever can ruin your stock?


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 6, 2008)

> I'd be interested in some of you risotto lovers to read that link I put. Curious what your take on it is. I found it to be so complicated, so many ingredients and he was strict on how you made his risotto or just don't do it at all.


 
LL, I read it over on chowhound, and just followed your link and laughed again.

I'm sure that is a great risotto, but I personally would have a hard time following his instructions because it is not written as a recipe and because it seems unnecessarily wordy. If you follow Vera's instructions, I think you will come out with a great dish. You can add as many bells and whistles to a risotto as you like, but sometimes less is better..... 

as for the reconstituting the dried mushrooms, I just strain the liquid after cooking them.  but for risotto I would grind them up and put them into the stock that way.  you will have amazing flavor.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 6, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I'd be interested in some of you risotto lovers to read that link I put.  Curious what your take on it is.  I found it to be so complicated, so many ingredients and he was strict on how you made his risotto or just don't do it at all.



I'm curious as to WHICH Beringer Chardonnay he uses. Their basic chardonnay runs you about $13-15 retail which is not an expensive wine. His post leads you to believe that he's using Jordan or something like that. Besides, if he really knew his stuff he wouldn't be using or recommending a Napa Chard for this risotto. Sounds like someone just talking out of his *** to me. He is sooooo not soigne!


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 6, 2008)

ironchef said:


> I'm curious as to *WHICH Beringer Chardonnay* he uses. Their basic chardonnay runs you about $13-15 retail which is not an expensive wine. His post leads you to believe that he's using Jordan or something like that. Besides, if he really knew his stuff he wouldn't be using or recommending a Napa Chard for this risotto. Sounds like someone just talking out of his *** to me. He is sooooo not soigne!


 
IC, that was to wordy I read right over that!  I wouldn't be using any Cali chardonnay for cooking anything for fear of too much oak or too pricy.  In fact, the ubiquitous Pinot Grigio makes a great wine to cook with.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't know if this will help after all the great advice you've gotten already, but I just love this risotto recipe: Cooks.com - Recipe - Dan's Ultimate Shrimp Risotto

Tastes great every time. I follow the basic ingredients and method and sub ingredients to make it different. I have also drawn lines on my recipe printout to indicate which items should be added together, and then written in the margin what to do with them, to keep me straight, since I'm usually sampling the wine while I'm cooking the risotto  As UB would say, Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 7, 2008)

Well GG, I must say Dans looks wonderful.  I mean really wonderful.  So wonderful in fact that it's bookmarked.
IC, you're right.  About that link and his recipe, I personally found it to be a bit haughty.  I can't remember the white wine I did end up using but remember that it was about $15 and I thought that had to be okay.
I will take to heart all the great advice I've gotten in here and thank you all.  When I do make it, it'll be great, I just know it, and will let you know how it turned out.
Again, thank you all.............


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 7, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Don't know if this will help after all the great advice you've gotten already, but I just love this risotto recipe: Cooks.com - Recipe - Dan's Ultimate Shrimp Risotto
> 
> Tastes great every time. I follow the basic ingredients and method and sub ingredients to make it different. I have also drawn lines on my recipe printout to indicate which items should be added together, and then written in the margin what to do with them, to keep me straight, since I'm usually sampling the wine while I'm cooking the risotto  As UB would say, Have fun and enjoy!



I wonder what Makes 3 Dan-sized servings means? Do you think this would be a good side dish for Roast Pork? Also, can you make this ahead of time, reheat and still be good? Thanks for the help. thinking about making this.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 7, 2008)

I found this and it looks like it could be good.

Italian Fennel And Onion Risotto With Peas


----------

